
Show HN: PJON 6.1 is out - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/releases/tag/6.1
======
gioscarab
Ciao Shakna! I would say that calling PJON a serialization protocol is a
little limitative. Thanks to Hackaday and Atmel blog publications, soon an
year ago, the repository started having thousands of visits per month, it has
been implemented in Python and C by other developers around the world, but is
still not finished, or better it doesn't include all the features will have
when finished. The first versions (in 2010) were almost totally unusable in
the real world because a lot of bugs and inconsistencies, but it is almost 8
years I am linting, correcting and enhancing, before personally and in the
last two years with the internet and github community. The protocol overhead
depends on header configuration from 3 up to 19 bytes.

If you want to see something real applied on top, take a look to this project:
[https://github.com/fredilarsen/ModuleInterface](https://github.com/fredilarsen/ModuleInterface)

------
shakna
A serialisation protocol for Arduino, interesting.

But looking through the documentation, I couldn't find the two questions that
immediately leaped to mind:

1\. Who is using this in the real world? Or has it gone through 6 major
versions without any adoption at all? (Doing so is fine... But may mean the
entire project is full of wasted effort).

2\. What's the added overhead? Measuring SRAM usage can be difficult,
especially with gcc-avr and its black magic optimisations, but is especially
necessary when considering abandoning the builtin protocols.

------
fiatjaf
PJSON is: "Digital communication framework for IOT. Compatible with Arduino,
ESP8266 and Teensy."

------
gioscarab
What do you think about this????

